# Fish you may want to consider



## drhank

Ok folks, here's my list of fish that you might want to consider if you are new to the hobby or if you just want some colorful fish that generally don't require a lot of care. *This list is by no means complete and it is only my opinion.* These fish are generally considered easy to keep and are primarily omnivores although there are a few that are strictly carnivorous. They range from peaceful to somewhat aggressive. A number of these fish are known jumpers so you should have egg crate or equivalent netting covering your tank to prevent carpet surfing. I have intentionally left venomous fish, large carnivorous fish, eels, damsles, and Tangs off this list. My personal opinion is that a beginner should gain some experience and be very certain that they really want these types of fishes before considering them.

Bicolor Blenny (Ecsenius bicolor)

Bicolor Pseudochromis (Pseudochromis paccagnella)

Purple Stripe Pseudochromis (Pseudochromis diadema)

Fridmani Pseudochromis (Pseudochromis fridmani)

Ocellaris Clownfish (Amphiprion ocellaris)

Tomato Clownfish (Amphiprion frenatus)

Blue/Green Reef Chromis (Chromis viridis)

Coral Beauty Angelfish (Centropyge bispinosus)

Diamond Watchman Goby (Valencienna puellaris)

Yellow Watchman Goby (Cryptocentrus cinctus)

Firefish (Nemateleotris magnifica)

Firefish, Purple (Nemateleotris decora)

Spotted Cardinalfish (Sphaeramia nematoptera)

Six Line Wrasse (Pseudocheilinus hexataenia)

Sleeper Banded Goby (Amblygobius phalaena)

Zebra Barred Dartfish (Ptereleotris zebra)

Chalk Bass (Serranus tortugarum)

Royal Gramma (Gramma loreto)

Orange Lined Cardinal (Apogon cyanosoma)

Flame Cardinal (Apogon maculatus)

Starry Blenny (Salarias ramosus)


----------



## JIM

*Agreed Doc, and ive kept most of the ones on your list at one time or the other, with mostly good things to say about them, This should be a great help to new folks wondering if a certain fish would be good for them. *


----------



## BlueSaphire

Thanks for the list!


----------



## chrlesdikkenson

It's a great list for the beginner. I really like it very much.


----------



## Jwardle

I just purchased a black and white damsel as the starter fish in my 29 gallon Biocube, was this a bad choice? The guy at the store told me they were very hardy fish for beginners, which he has been, but I plan to get a couple clown fish, and maybe a sand sucker goby. any thoughts?


----------



## Janette

Thanks for the info.


----------



## petlover516

Very Nice!


----------



## JamesBetts

Of all the fish that I've placed in my tank, one of the overaell best fish to insert are the Wrasse. They are very hardy, come in a variety of colors, and generally aren't the type to go and hide. When you want to show off your tank, wrasse generally will make an appearance for your guests!

______________________
Aquarium Reference Guide
Fish Aquarium Information


----------



## Zabel

Thanks for such a good list of fishes. I will really look forward to it. Great list. Thanks


----------



## phil_pl

Great list all of mine are off that list for the time being


----------



## goldies

Nice List Thanks!


----------



## jrman83

Nice list.


----------



## chris777

I would reccomend adding some hermet crabs, snails to keep the tank clean


----------



## MyBffish

Good info for beginner .


----------



## whitney01

awesome lists for the beginners like me..


----------

